# thanks



## ken Sass (Nov 20, 2014)

i just wanted to say thanks to all those who have encouraged me thru this journey. the surgery's, the rehab, the getting ready. those like steeler, sfg, dys, stonetag, bundy, worm and so many others. you really help a old man out. that's why i hang around here. my brothers who understand what it's all about. not that after 2 contest's i understand it, but i am learning. 1 thing i have learned is, after the 1st meet i was down and did not know why, now i know the rush of competing is so great, that high. i want it to last and of course it can't. so then you start chasing the steel again. that rush, it reminds me of some of the time in the military when special shit happens and you would get all pumped up. powerlifting is the only thing i have done since getting out of the military that comes close to that rush..well anyway thanks to all the guys who have had my back


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 20, 2014)

glad you're doing well kenny boy... sorry i haven't been around as much as usual to give you the support like i have in the past. glad all the other bros here have continued to do so in my absence.

ive checked in here and there... its been a journey for you and you've been kicking ass the whole way brother. 

ABSOLUTELY NO REASON for you to feel down... you've conquered what would've kept most pussies in bed for a couple years and got them addicted to pain meds.

BUT NOT YOU!

Keep up the good work... you inspire us all


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 20, 2014)

thanks andro, i knew if i started naming names i would forget some important brothers and you are 1.how is baby traps doing??


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 20, 2014)

oh man... i havent been here in months so i don't deserve to be on that list... but i appreciate it.

baby traps is swole and doing well... he will soon be repping all of our maxes. swear to god this kid will pick up giant pieces of living room furniture and hurl them or giant stationary toys and move them. always moving the weights i have. the other kids his age dont do shit...


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 20, 2014)

Ken, brother we have the best support system here.  You are an inspiration man....keep it up!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 20, 2014)

your one of my favorite members of all time ken..Remember your first day here hahaha man u made like 30 threads lmao..your the best and im not calling u old but i hope at your age i have the balls u have


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 20, 2014)

Kenny

You know we are always her for each other. That what UG is all about!!!


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 20, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> your one of my favorite members of all time ken..Remember your first day here hahaha man u made like 30 threads lmao..your the best and im not calling u old but i hope at your age i have the balls u have


and i got my ass chewed for trying to get you unbanned lol zeek tore my head off lmao


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 20, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> and i got my ass chewed for trying to get you unbanned lol zeek tore my head off lmao



im always getting fukkin banned! even back then


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 21, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> im always getting fukkin banned! even back then


well if it only happening to you maybe,,,it's you?? lmao


----------

